# Rescue trip



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Cathy and I are on our way to our local rescue group. They are taking in 26 adult dogs from a Florida puppy mill. They are "Designer Dogs" - Malts, Poodles, and Shih tzu's. Hopefully we can help clean them up and see what needs to be done to make them adoptable. Wish us luck. Here is one of them.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

That picture speaks volumes! I gasped when I opened the thread! Thank you for helping these angels!


----------



## SuziLee (Aug 17, 2011)

How can anyone look at this picture and still say there are circumstances when it's OK to get a puppy, even just once, from a puppy mill/BYB?

May the people responsible for this live out eternity in like conditions.


Thank you for helping these babies.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Reva and Cathy, you ladies rock!!! Thank you for helping these poor little guys!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh that picture says it all. Wonderful work Reva and Cathy!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thank goodness Rescue is getting them and they wont just be pts in a shelter. Thank-you both for stepping up to help.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you Cathy and Reva for helping out. That pic is awful but thank goodness they will be helped out now. Thanks!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Thank you Reva and Cathy for this journey you are about to partake in. 

That picture makes me physically sick. What goes around comes around.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Reva...you and Cathy rock!!! :thumbsup::aktion033: thank you for caring so much!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh my God. 

Do you have any after pictures? Thank you for your love and compassion. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you ladies for lending a hand to get these little ones out! Such a heartbreaking picture, but I'm sure with help from wonderful people like you, they'll be given the care needed and end up in a forever home. Thank you!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

You ladies ROCK!!!!
Such a heartbreaking picture and so many of those puppies online come from suffering mamas like her and daddy dogs too.
Daisy came to me with petrified chicken and dog poo on her, not this bad.
How can anyone look in those eyes and not clean them and love them, just breed and disgard them? I hope that mill got shut down and charges are coming!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks to both of you for stepping in to help. Please keep us posted.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Thank you!!!!!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

We are home. The experience was amazing. So many people stepped up to help. Most of the dogs looked like Maltese. They were in awful condition but many were wagging there tails. They were sweet. At least three are pregnant. Reva clipped 2 . She rocked with her clippers. We are going back tomorrow. I have never smelled so bad in my life but I feel really good. I am happy that the dogs are going to get a great new life. Suncoast Animal League rocked. Check them out on FB they were taking lots of pictures.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

It's been quite a night. I had to take my clothes off in the garage when I got home. The smell was so bad. The dogs were all soaked in dried urine and dried feces. I don't know the full story of how Suncoast Animal League got the dogs, but God Bless the two men that drove from Palm Harbor, FL to Tallahassee and back in one day to save these dogs. It was over 12 hours of driving. There were lots of volunteers on hand to help clip, bath and vaccinate the dogs. All of the dogs need to be vetted. 

It's not easy to shave a dog that is severely matted and filled with feces and urine. They were also infested with fleas There was very little light. I was clipping dogs in the dark while Cathy held them. The dogs I clipped are not beautifully cut, but hopefully, they are more comfortable. I had to give up clipping after about three hours.

A few dogs went home with foster families tonight, but most will spend a few days at the shelter which is very small. The dogs will all have their own clean crate while they wait for their new families to pick them up. Hopefully fosters will be found after the dogs are vetted. Cathy and I will continue to go to the shelter to help with dogs. They are all so cute and mostly friendly. I forgot to bring my camera, but will try and get pictures of the pups next time we go to the shelter. A number of people have signed up to foster. If they still need more fosters, I'll probably take one.

Anyone looking for a cute small dog, contact 
Suncoast Animal Rescue
Palm Harbor, FL.
727-786-1330


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Bless you Reva. Wish I lived close by to help. Keep us posted and thanks for helping out!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Thank you guys! I'm so glad you were able to help out! Reva, your clippers have given them a feeling of a new life  You ladies rock! I hope all the pups get to their forever homes.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I just read on their site,they just got word about 66 poodle mixes in the panhandle,another puppymill! If only we lived closer, we have a 40x 80 building with about 1/3 that could have been used to house them.

Here's their FB site,if anyone is close and can help!
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Suncoast-Animal-League/116178745212


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

66 more puppymill dogs coming.

https://www.facebook.com/notes/suncoast-animal-league/puppy-mill-dogs-coming/10151682957894541


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Thank you, thank you, THANK YOU!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh Reva & Cathy, my heart is in my throat! Unspeakable words come to mind when I imagine the grief history here. It is unimaginable that humanity can be so cruel. 
And still I am moved to gratitude for your careful love & attention to these desperate babies. . . you are tonight truly "stinkin' :HistericalSmiley: wonderful," but then we already knew that!
There is both bad & good in the world & what you are doing is helping to balance the good part. . . love you both!:wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm so thankful for what you did! You're right - the haircut probably wasn't the best but I bet this is the best these little ones have felt in a very long time! They are comfortable, they can move, they have food and a roof over their heads. I'm sure they are incredibly frightened because they don't know what is happening, but they will realize that life is good!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

You guys are amazing! So thankful for all you are doing to help these precious fluffs. If you hear of needs for transports up the East Coast, please p.m. and hopefully we can assist. Any other needs that yall know of?


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Summergirl73 said:


> You guys are amazing! So thankful for all you are doing to help these precious fluffs. If you hear of needs for transports up the East Coast, please p.m. and hopefully we can assist. Any other needs that yall know of?


Will keep you in mind for transit.Thank you!At least 3 dogs were very pregnant. This proves it you really want a puppy you can get one from rescue. This miller was selling designer dogs. I wish we had this info last week. A rescue pup missed getting a loving home because a member bought from a greeder.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

maggieh said:


> I'm so thankful for what you did! You're right - the haircut probably wasn't the best but I bet this is the best these little ones have felt in a very long time! They are comfortable, they can move, they have food and a roof over their heads. I'm sure they are incredibly frightened because they don't know what is happening, but they will realize that life is good!


One of the dogs could not put his rear leg down because he was so matted. I watched that dog being shaved down by a groomer that was volunteering his time. I could not believe my eyes when they were finished.he was so cute:wub:He never growled or showed his teeth. I swear I saw him smile a few times.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Cathy, Reva and all involved in this rescue, thank you and bless each of you.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

A zillion thank yous for what y'all did for those precious little pups. Made me cry.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

If they need any transport help, I'm available.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

We made the local news. I'm just sorry it was so short on TV last night. More people need to be aware of where those cute internet puppies come from. Although the news article says these dogs are poodle mixes, I'm sure the majority are Maltese mixes. I recognize that face on most of the dogs.


'First little bit of love they've ever known' - FOX 13 News


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Reva huge hugs for what you did!!! Thanks for being there for these poor little ones!!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh bless you both for helping. So sad. Just seeing this Reva.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

revakb2 said:


> We made the local news. I'm just sorry it was so short on TV last night. More people need to be aware of where those cute internet puppies come from. Although the news article says these dogs are poodle mixes, I'm sure the majority are Maltese mixes. I recognize that face on most of the dogs.
> 
> 
> 'First little bit of love they've ever known' - FOX 13 News


So proud of you guys. Breaks my heart.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

elly said:


> One of the dogs could not put his rear leg down because he was so matted. I watched that dog being shaved down by a groomer that was volunteering his time. I could not believe my eyes when they were finished.he was so cute:wub:He never growled or showed his teeth. I swear I saw him smile a few times.


Oh Cathy..:crying:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Oh Reva & Cathy, my heart is in my throat! Unspeakable words come to mind when I imagine the grief history here. It is unimaginable that humanity can be so cruel.
> And still I am moved to gratitude for your careful love & attention to these desperate babies. . . you are tonight truly "stinkin' :HistericalSmiley: wonderful," but then we already knew that!
> There is both bad & good in the world & what you are doing is helping to balance the good part. . . love you both!:wub:


Amen! I'm so chocked up seeing the sadness and LOVE taking place.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

The picture made me cry! But what you both did made me cry more...my heart is full knowing that the world is still full of lots of good people. Many blessings to all involved in this rescue operation. I will pray that each and every one of these sweet little babies finds a perfect home where they will only know love, caring, warmth and a nice full belly! Love you guys!!!!!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank you we need more people to rescue these babies. I know me two rescues bring me nothing but joy.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

You go girls! :cheer:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey Reva, I saw you in this clip! What a great thing you guys are doing! We applaude you!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Reva and Cathy I'm so glad your there to help, you are godsends to those helpless babies, it made me sick looking at the picture of that poor little one. I am anxious to hear how things are going with these precious babies. I get so upset how some people treat animals:angry: I hope they get jail time


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

What an experience. I love Cathys comment, "I've neve smelled so bad, but felt so good." Those dogs just won the lottery because of everyones efforts! What a great story!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

pammy4501 said:


> What an experience. I love Cathys comment, "I've neve smelled so bad, but felt so good." Those dogs just won the lottery because of everyones efforts! What a great story!


I smelled so bad that Whitney wanted nothing to do with me:blink: :HistericalSmiley:and this was after I had showered:w00t: I had to take another one this morning because she still wanted nothing to do with me:w00t: we are good now:thumbsup:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

elly said:


> I smelled so bad that Whitney wanted nothing to do with me:blink: :HistericalSmiley:and this was after I had showered:w00t: I had to take another one this morning because she still wanted nothing to do with me:w00t: we are good now:thumbsup:


OMG, that is too funny. She was probably wondering what the heck you had gotten into!!


----------



## JRM993 (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow...great job...saw Reva on the news clip...!!!


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

You guys are so awesome! It is so amazing to watch the dogs transform right before your very eyes. So glad you two were there to help and be a part of this!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

revakb2 said:


> Cathy and I are on our way to our local rescue group. They are taking in 26 adult dogs from a Florida puppy mill. They are "Designer Dogs" - Malts, Poodles, and Shih tzu's. Hopefully we can help clean them up and see what needs to be done to make them adoptable. Wish us luck. Here is one of them.


Reva, Cathy,
Like all of us, I am just so sick over the way people treat dogs in our world! :crying: I know it goes on all the time everywhere, but will it ever end? I wonder what these people look like in person?  they must be real sickos if they can walk by the cages and go on with their lives. All I can do in my situation is donate money to rescues and vent. I just wondered if the people in rescue orgs have seen any improvement in the shutting down of these places nationwide? I'm not feeling too good about it lately. But I will always keep on giving.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Hooray Reva and Cathy!!!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Madison's Mom said:


> Hooray Reva and Cathy!!!!


My feeling exactly.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you again to you both!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:ThankYou::ThankYou::good post - perfect You and Cathy did an amazing mitzvah for the New Year. :thumbsup: The story and photos broke my heart but seeing the love and care that these dogs are receiving warms this broken heart. To think of the condition they were in. :angry: Thank you for helping and getting the word out. I know there was just a similar case in CT.
BTW, I saw both of you on the news clip. :chili:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

BLESS YOU REVA AND CATHY!!!!!! You ladies ROCK!! :rockon::rockon::rockon: :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Thank goodness Rescue is getting them and they wont just be pts in a shelter. Thank-you both for stepping up to help.


And that is exactly what would have happened they would have been put to sleep. That would have been a crime:angry: they are sweet dogs.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

You girls rock:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------

